# Say hello to Derobrachus geminatus



## barry richardson (Jul 19, 2015)

Blowing off my patio after yesterdays dust storm and this was lying there, thought it was a dead bird at first. I know there are bigger bugs, but this is the biggest I've ever seen. 3"long. Googled it, pretty sure it is the Palo Verde Borer Beetle. A native of the AZ desert whose grubs live on Palo Verde tree.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3 | Informative 1


----------



## jmurray (Jul 19, 2015)

I would pack my stuff and move immediately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 19, 2015)

Cool bug. Big enough for a meal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 19, 2015)

Can't imagine it's good to have around your wood! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 19, 2015)

Tony said:


> Can't imagine it's good to have around your wood! Tony





Oh, you don't mean _that _wood. That was a scary thought.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Tony (Jul 19, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Oh, you don't mean _that _wood. That was a scary thought.



That's even worse!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 19, 2015)

It seems they feed exclusively on live Palo Verde roots....... But..... just a few miles down the road is the Palo Verde Nuclear Power Plant, ....coincidence? or mutant.....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 19, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> I know there are bigger bugs, but this is the biggest I've ever seen.



Obviously you haven't seen Henry yet....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 19, 2015)

jmurray said:


> I would pack my stuff and move immediately.



So would my wife lol .


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 19, 2015)

Not a good thing to find in your wood pile... or in your house. Chuck


----------



## Kevin (Jul 19, 2015)

jmurray said:


> I would pack my stuff and move immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your wife would pack Josh's stuff and move immediately?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Jul 19, 2015)

Looks like they snack on middle finger tips, too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## jmurray (Jul 19, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Your wife would pack Josh's stuff and move immediately?


Really though , yinz got some monster bugs down south. Im creeped out by your "palmetto" bugs aka giant flying cockroaches, but this thing is on a whole other level. Luckily it seems like they aren't all the that common.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Jul 19, 2015)

If he wants your house, don't argue with him !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jmurray (Jul 19, 2015)

Or Barry has really small hands


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 19, 2015)

I showed it to my gal, she said "I'm never sitting on the patio again!"


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 19, 2015)

If you have more, call Andrew Zimmern on Bizare Foods. He will eat them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 19, 2015)

Any bug that can bite you with its ass should definitely be avoided.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------

